# pic request- 215/40 on 10 inch wheel.



## 86GLIvr6 (Mar 2, 2010)

im not wanting a ridiculous stretch, just something moderate. only thing i can find on google is youtube videos, and i cant get a good look at it.:thumbup:


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

i am going to install 215/40 on my 17x9s based on this pic right here... 










however, i am still trying to figure out what size for my 17x10s. i am thinking 225/35 based on this ride but I dont know what they will look like with the 215/40s


----------



## 01golfgls (Oct 25, 2009)

215/40 on a 10 is a pretty good size stretch. 

http://www.tyrestretch.com/10_215_40_R17/


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

01golfgls said:


> 215/40 on a 10 is a pretty good size stretch.
> 
> http://www.tyrestretch.com/10_215_40_R17/


 yeah too much imo... 

just purchased 225/40/17 for my 17x10. the rears in this pic are 17x10 with 225/40s


----------



## Technik Motorsport (Feb 16, 2005)

*215/40/16 9 Inch Wheel*

Here they are on a 9" 

Not the best images to display stretch, but its mild. 
I'd have to say 10 would be radical.


----------

